# À espera do equinócio



## Knyght (22 Ago 2010 às 16:41)

À espera do equinócio
Não se sabe se a urze endémica do areeiro desapareceu com o incêndio
Marta Caires


      O posicionamento do Anticiclone dos Açores após o equinócio de Setembro vai determinar as condições meteorológicas do próximo Inverno.

Com as serras do Funchal sem vegetação e os terrenos fragilizados pelos incêndios, a atenção dos responsáveis municipais vira-se agora para a posição que o Anticiclone dos Açores vai assumir após o equinócio de Outono, o que deverá ocorrer a 23 ou 24 de Setembro. A esperança é que seja diferente de 2009 e que traga um Inverno menos chuvoso.

Apesar do plano de recuperação ambiental da Câmara do Funchal estar pronto desde domingo, Costa Neves lembra que a segurança da cidade em relação às aluviões depende muito das condições meteorológicas do Outono e do Inverno. Na Madeira, os anos de seca, de cheias ou normais dependem do posicionamento que o Anticiclone dos Açores assume no Atlântico Norte após o equinócio de Setembro.

Em 2009, o Anticiclone dos Açores (que corresponde ao fenómeno meteorológico do 'El Niño' no Pacífico) deslocou-se e não protegeu a Madeira da passagem sucessiva de baixas pressões. O resultado foi aquilo que se conhece e que culminou no temporal de 20 de Fevereiro. "Vamos esperar que seja um ano normal, que permita a regeneração natural do Parque e ajude à reflorestação".

Sem vegetação para conter os terrenos nas encostas, o vereador do Ambiente salienta que é preciso estar muito atento ao deslocamento do Anticiclone dos Açores após o equinócio. A cidade está hoje mais desprotegida do que estava em 2009. Do Curral ao Pico Ruivo a vegetação desapareceu e mesmo que alguma possa renovar com as primeiras chuvas, a verdade é que as serras estão carecas.

Com o incêndio no Parque Ecológico desapareceram os cedros plantados a meados do século XIX pelo regente florestal que iniciou a reflorestação do Pico Castelo no Porto Santo. E não se sabe ainda se não desapareceu também a urze endémica do Pico do Areeiro e o núcleo de urzes centenárias da vereda Areeiro-Pico Ruivo.

Rocha da Silva, o director de Florestas, reconhece que o fogo chegou até estas urzes, mas lembra que ainda é cedo para fazer estimativas e garantir se estão mesmo perdidas. "Isso só se saberá após as primeiras chuvas. Nessa altura teremos uma ideia aproximada. Não nos podemos esquecer que as serras da Madeira foram fustigadas, nos últimos 100 anos, por três incêndios terríveis: 1919, 1979 e 1988. As urzes centenárias sobreviveram a todos".

Veredas encerradas
A ligação Pico do Areeiro-Pico Ruivo está encerrada ao público na sequência dos incêndios de sexta e sábado. Rocha da Silva, director de Florestas, garante que este foi o único trilho afectado pelo fogo, mas reconhece que há outros percursos do roteiro oficial encerrados.

"Esses estão fechados na sequência do 20 de Fevereiro". Segundo o responsável pelas Florestas ainda decorrem os trabalhos de recuperação dos trilhos que foram atingidos pelas derrocadas de Fevereiro último.

http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/diario/223577/madeira/223649-a-espera-do-equinocio

O que acham desta noticia será verdadeira?


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2010 às 17:16)

Acho que é falsa na parte em que atribui mérito ou demérito ao posicionamento do AA. Eu dependendo do orçamento que tenha disponível preferiria mais a limpeza e desobstrução das linhas de água que foi o tipo de medidas preventivas que nós vimos que falharam... aparte das quantidades de precipitação que foram excepcionais naqueles dias de fereveiro.


----------



## Knyght (22 Ago 2010 às 19:56)

Refiro-me a parte "Equinócio" e a directa relação entre o AA durante o próximo inverno.
O resto certamente com o trabalho de várias décadas não pode ser colocado em causa.


----------

